# Birds Eye Maple Pens



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Here are a couple of pens, a designer and a roller ball I made for a buddy of mine and his wife out of birds eye maple. Very fun wood to work with.
Hope ya like them,
Tom


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Those are nice. I like that wood


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Me too !!!!.. I had bout forgot about birdseye maple. Makes a beautiful pen (see above.lol).. and I'm always looking for some light colored wood...

Great work.SH.....


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

One of my favorites as well !

Tort, I may have a mess of it here shortly. Working on a deal for some extra fancy right now. I'll see if I can get some in square billets for the pen makers around here.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, I figured I had to post something other then a lure so you guys don't get burned out on my stuff :biggrin:
the maple is fun, turns like butter with freshly sharpend tools.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

that birds eye makes a beautiful pen.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Those are really nice, but don't think we will get tired of your lures here either. They are always great looking.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I like them big ol lures!


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, just thought I would throw a curve ball in every once and a while to spice things up..LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep, I like checking out those lures you make! I wished you lived closer than 1500 miles away so that you could teach me to make them. 

I promise, the next time I make it out to California to see my son I am gonna look you up. You and my son are practically neighbors!


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

trodery said:


> Yep, I like checking out those lures you make! I wished you lived closer than 1500 miles away so that you could teach me to make them.
> 
> I promise, the next time I make it out to California to see my son I am gonna look you up. You and my son are practically neighbors!


More like 2100 miles :slimer:
Yeah, from what you were saying, we are practically neighbors.
Making lures is easy, place 2x4 on lathe, make 2x4 round, add hooks :biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Surf Hunter said:


> More like 2100 miles :slimer:
> Yeah, from what you were saying, we are practically neighbors.
> *Making lures is easy, place 2x4 on lathe, make 2x4 round, add hooks* :biggrin:


----------------

ROFLMAO...Dang !!! I didn't realize you trained under ol' Trodery...:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL.....you guys are funny!


----------

